# 

## 1

!
      ,         .
   --,          .

  , ,   ,  ,      , ,    .       ,     .

        ,                 . 
  ,      .   ,   ,    ,     .      . 

  ,  ,   .          .       .

         ,    .      ,  ,  ,   30 .     ,   ,    .  .

      ,       .

----------


## irinass

?

----------


## 1

!
,  . ,      .    . 
  . ,   .

----------


## irinass



----------


## 1

, ,        . . .      ?

----------

